# Free Jagd terrier xsd pups.



## ga-jadgterrier (Dec 21, 2010)

Wasnt planning on any pups, my jagd female was in heat,so i put her in my heat pen but she is an escape artist.Actually found her 2 days later at my buddys farm with his male kimmer cur. Got 6 total  3 red 3 black. Just come get em.Will be ready around  first week in jan.They are FREE,so please dont be asking dozens of ???'s..thanks  steve..  im in SouthWest Ga, 1 hr south of Columbus..


----------



## PuppyLove (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you have any pics? What day were they born?


----------



## JWT (Dec 22, 2010)

Pics please very interested!! Ill be headed to ft gaines after firstof yr


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Dec 22, 2010)

Will try to get some on here by wknd.. not home during daylight hours, gotta work to much..  Puppylove if thats really u in ur avatar, u can have all of them, i will even deliever...


----------



## PuppyLove (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL yes that's really me but I just need one puppy  I'm lookin' around atm, but I wouldn't be able to pick one up till about Feb 5th. Lookin' for a black female puppy  And be careful, a drive to Charleston would be quite a long one indeed


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 23, 2010)

some things are absolutely worth the wait


----------



## magnumman357 (Dec 23, 2010)

to bad the Kemmers are a full size dog i am looking for a small jagd cross, down here you can use dogs during small game as long as they are under 18" at the shoulder. Will have to try and get jknight to sell me one of his cat/jack/jagd mixes.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Dec 23, 2010)

magnumman357 said:


> Damm to bad the Kemmers are a full size dog i am looking for a small jagd cross, down here you can use dogs during small game as long as they are under 18" at the shoulder. Will have to try and get jknight to sell me one of his cat/jack/jagd mixes.


They not gonna be that big, maybe 16-17 in. female jagd is only 13in and male  is around 19-20.


----------



## PuppyLove (Dec 28, 2010)

pics?  And what is their d.o.b.?


----------



## terry j (Dec 31, 2010)

Do you still have the pups and if what is phone number


----------



## roperdoc (Dec 31, 2010)

Better post that gal some pictures and answer her! Not scared are you?


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Jan 1, 2011)

I got the pics, but cant post them on my work pc. I am wrkng today,will post them tonight. Sorry its taken so long,been very busy.  their  dob  is 11/25/2010..


----------



## PuppyLove (Jan 1, 2011)

Alas, I've now found me a kemmer cur pup in Louisiana. Sending in my deposit for her today. I'm a sucker for the kemmers.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 1, 2011)

*Rut Row*

hope ur not too late...i see a black one


----------



## terry j (Jan 3, 2011)

My buddy is looking for that type of dog if u still have them


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Jan 4, 2011)

I still have all 6 pups..   my buddy who owns the male kemmer also has pups 2 wks older than mine.. they  are 3/4 kemmer  1/4 fiest, hes got 5 left.. FREE as well.  ALL first come first serve. Ive had lots of ppl say they wanted them. So where ya at???


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Jan 4, 2011)

I PM'd you to see how far you are from Live Oak if it's not too far I want a pair.


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Jan 4, 2011)

are you closed to plains ?


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Jan 4, 2011)

cute puppies.


----------



## terry j (Jan 5, 2011)

We leave in dearing ga its near augusta. Where r u located at.


----------



## izzyhuntin (Jan 6, 2011)

If you still have them very interested in two we will be around this weekend can you pm me a number to get directions.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok ppl where u at??  about what i figured.. Had all these ppl wanting one around 20 to be exact but when its time to come get em,they dont want em...


----------



## hogsanddogs (Jan 7, 2011)

I called and left a message but still haven't gotten a call back


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Jan 8, 2011)

call me back. or send me ur # in  a pm. i did have one call,but they didnt leave a call back #...


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Jan 8, 2011)

I've PM'd you trying to get your # I have some family hunting in plains if you will get back with me I could get him to pick me up a pair.


----------



## terry j (Jan 9, 2011)

My number 706-699-8126 call me anytime I would like to come get a couple of them


----------



## wclawrence (Jan 10, 2011)

terry j wants you to call him


----------



## roperdoc (Jan 10, 2011)

Hurry up, He'll be gone to Louisiana with Puppy Love!


----------



## knuckle deep (Jan 13, 2011)

*pups*

checking to see if you still have any pups left?


----------



## HawgJawl (Jan 14, 2011)

If you or your buddy with the 3/4 Kemmers have any pups left, please let me know.  I'm interested in one.  Thanks.


----------

